# Shedding new light on tarantulas



## kalebo1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Some may disagree with this picture, but I absolutely love it. The other day my daughter and I staged a tea party with three of my most docile tarantulas. My daughter is three years old and is very cooperative. She loves her tarantulas and even joins in with the care and maintenance for these creatures. I have recently been hearing some negative comments from neighbors and friends about these mean, attack driven creatures. I decided I would take a photo that would lighten the mood about how dangerous tarantulas are assumed to be....docile unless tempted. I feel that all tarantulas should be considered "defensive" rather than "aggressive." I hope you enjoy the picture.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 7, 2013)

Cute.  Was she serving Cricket Tea?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kalebo1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes, it was cricket tea and we had a cup full of dubia sugar cubes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PEIMike (Jun 7, 2013)

my 3 year old loves her Ts also, not the crickets so much, but loves her Ts.

nice picture!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cute.  When my two stepdaughetrs were that age, they also had tea parties, but somehow my spiders never semed to make it on the guest list.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachtion (Jun 7, 2013)

Although you can be 99% sure nobody is gonna be bitten, you need you wits about you with more than one T out at a time, stuff like cats, or people walking in the room may spook them etc, my GF sister bared into the living room one day and Gid-gids (my Burmese) was sat on the rug, I leapt up to stop her trampling on her but I couldn't stop her from kicking her (by accident) she damn nearly got bitten (kinda wished she did tbh!) 

Cute picture though, my friends son always used to help me with the spiders (feeding watering etc) he was like 6 years old, he held the odd docile one on occasion, although I spent a good few months of helping me 2-3 times a week to teach him how to behave around them, he was like my apprentice :')

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kalebo1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Arachtion said:


> Although you can be 99% sure nobody is gonna be bitten, you need you wits about you with more than one T out at a time, stuff like cats, or people walking in the room may spook them etc, my GF sister bared into the living room one day and Gid-gids (my Burmese) was sat on the rug, I leapt up to stop her trampling on her but I couldn't stop her from kicking her (by accident) she damn nearly got bitten (kinda wished she did tbh!)


I agree 100%. I did take proper precautions. I had three large catch cups at the ready and my daughter and I were the only two home at the time. In all honesty, I think the set up and picture took all but two minutes and they were back in their enclosures.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 7, 2013)

It's kind of hard to tell, but I think I see a B. vagans, B. smithi, and something else? 

Cute picture too, Btw. Very creative.  


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Jun 7, 2013)

It made me laugh just seeing T's at a T party lol. i like your pic and that you took proper actions if something went wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EmberPhase (Jun 7, 2013)

I absolutely love it!  I was having a horrible day but this made me smile.  Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JZC (Jun 7, 2013)

what species had the honor of being invited to tea?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kalebo1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Great job LuiziBee. From left to right is my B. albopilosum, B. vagans, and B. smithi.


----------



## captmarga (Jun 7, 2013)

Awesome photo.  Love it!   All precautions taken, and it was fun for you and your daughter.  I think the spiders might have enjoyed ACTUAL cricket tea... they are probably wondering about pretend tea... and why they are still hungry afterwards...

Marga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 7, 2013)

kalebo1 said:


> Great job LuiziBee. From left to right is my B. albopilosum, B. vagans, and B. smithi.


Yay! I was right.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sugarsandz (Jun 8, 2013)

I read the some might disagree with this picture part and I was like oh boy but then I saw it and I was like awwww that's so cute! Having said that, if I invited my smithi to a tea party she would probably ruin it for everyone as she is a fun cop. . . or just a really defensive spider lol.

Very nice photo, it made me smile!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## madamoisele (Jun 11, 2013)

I loved this pic!  Now.. we need a caption..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawk (Jun 11, 2013)

This is the coolest picture ever!  Good job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NAVENTO (Jun 11, 2013)

Now i am just jealous that I have never been invited to a Tea T Party! Great pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fttwinmomma (Jun 12, 2013)

Love this! I can't wait until my kids are old enough to appreciate my T's! Good job with taking all precautions and raising your daughter to not be irrationally afraid of spiders!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

